# Europicolla shower screen leak



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently installed the pressure profiling kit from coffeehit and now I have a constant leak coming from the shower screen when the lever is fully depressed.

Initially I thought it might be the seals so I bought a kit and replaced them but this didn't solve the issue. I wonder if the new piston rod isnt lowering enough to let the piston get fully past the water inlet to the group?

Has anyone else had a similar issue with these kits?

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

martyrdon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently installed the pressure profiling kit from coffeehit and now I have a constant leak coming from the shower screen when the lever is fully depressed.
> 
> ...


 Do you have a video? Did you install the piston seals the right way up? (the open side should face outwards on both - so lower points down, upper points up).


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Sure, here's a video.






I removed the piston this morning to check the gaskets and they were in the correct way.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't see any other reason for the leak unless you have damaged seals or they are not installed correctly.

The other thing it could be is that your piston is not all the way down when the lever is all the way down, allowing water to come from the boiler.

The other possible causes:

- Cracked sleeve;
- Sleeve seal damaged

Which, unless you've been brutally heavy handed and abused the machine like crazy when installing the kit, I can't see how on earth how that could possibly be damaged.


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, I got it fixed.

Turns out I had not applied PTFE to to the part of the piston rod that screws into the piston. I then also ensured that the piston could fully lower to cover the water inlet.

Thanks for all your help!


----------

